# Does your partner have different views on dog care?



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

"Love" has a 2 year old Labrador, at least that's what he claims he is, I'm certain its actually a moose lol he's one of the biggest Labs I've ever seen at 115 - 120lbs but is by no means overweight. He feeds him Beneful :yuck: and then usually whatever Love has the moose has. If he has bacon, eggs and hashbrowns for breakfast the moose gets a serving as well. Wouldn't bother me so much if he didn't add salt etc to it and all that grease in some of is meals has me worried about pancretitis. Of course anything like Beneful makes me want to cry, I've been pretty close to just tossing the darn crap out on him, maybe if I do it enough times he'll stop feeding it to him? lol At least that's the idea. He doesn't see the problem despite me telling him what's incrediably wrong about those kinds of foods, and Mcdonalds isn't fit for people let alone for a dog's supper... of course he doesn't see it as anything bad because the dog is doing just fine on it and that's what the last dog was fed and lived to be in his teens. Work gave me an expired bag of Natural Balance Chicken and Potato LID which I gave to hi. Well the moose loves it. Love has said its the only dog food he's ever seen him gulp down without him having to dress it up with people food or haveto have another dog around (he'll eat anything if there are other dogs around at the time to avoid them getting it even if he doesn't like it). But I bet you he won't continue feeding the higher quality foods after that bag unless I buy a bag for him. Just can't get it through his head and he can't believe how much I'm willing to pay on a bag of dog food.

Then there's the fact that the poor moose already seems to be having joint problems. He takes the dog to work everyday, walking all over the woods so he gets a good workout he also takes him hunting but at 2 its like he's already falling apart which I believe is due to his diet and the fact that he's so friggen big. I keep thinking if he put him on a better food and got him some supplements he'd do so much better. But he won't or doesn't seem all that interested in it. When the moose is limping around and can barley move he'll give him an advil. He loves his dog, no doubt in my mind about that but I just don't understand him. If that were my dog I'd be doing more then popping an advil into him when he was having a bad day. A 2 year old dog shouldn't act like he's a crippled 13 year old. Boone's already on joint supplements now at 3 years as I know he's going to end up with joint problems at least in one leg so I'd rather be on the ball about it now. 

Just can't see eye to eye about it. Don't even bring up the topic that my boys get raw turkey necks 3 days a week. He's in the boat of "raw meat makes dog's aggressive and gives them worms".


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

My boyfriend doesn't think quite as badly as your last sentence...*cringe*....but he doesn't believe fully in raw either. We had trouble transitioning Minnie as everyone knows....so now we are back on Evo red meat formula which she does fabulously on. I want to get her back on raw asap...but she still needs to put some weight back on. 

I think he is more concerned about how this could affect HIM..not her. He is quite the germaphobe. He does see the benefits of a good quality dog food...and I don't think he'd ever feed something like Beneful, but I don't know that he sees just how terrible it is either.

I think once we get Minnie on raw again....and transition her well, he will see how great it can be. THEN maybe he'll start praising raw....instead of doubting it like he does now.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not sure mixed marriages will work


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Hubby was pretty wary of raw when I first started feeding this way. (We weren't married yet then) He also grew up with outdoor-only dogs, so indoor dogs was a new thing to him. 
But, in the three years that we've been together, he is now just as crazy as I am. A couple weeks ago I had this anxiety meltdown with fear that when we actually have kids I won't be able to give my dogs enough attention, or spend so much time on their diet. (notice I was afraid for the dogs and not the human kid! LOL) and his response was that he would rather spend double what we do to buy meat at the grocery store every single day before he would take the dogs off of raw. (My concern was all the time we spend packaging and thawing, and making time for it with a newborn.) 
It makes me proud when I hear him talk about raw and responsible dog ownership on his own accord. He is well trained. LMAO


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when we failed the first time, my honey was relieved that we stopped. he was not a supporter of raw....to begin with..

a month later, i tried it again...with help this time and everything, of course, went smoothly....

as they adapted, so did he....and is now a great supporter of raw and just as educated on the subject as i am....we both exchange articles or research...

i do think it's important for both to be on the same page. raw for dogs is a way of life...filled with discussions about what to feed, how many freezers, is this a good deal....and poo, poo, poo....


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

My boyfriend is fine with it, but he also does none of the prep and feeding. He hasn't read or bothered to learn anything about it, though.. and I doubt that if we split up and he took Bishop, that he would keep feeding raw. He asked me a few days ago why I don't add rice or something as a filler to lower the cost.. and I'm like.. "I'm feeding raw to avoid all that!!"

When I first was researching raw before I got my dog and I didn't know what kind to feed, I told my boyfriend I was going to feed the dog barf, he totally misunderstood that :heh:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> Hubby was pretty wary of raw when I first started feeding this way. (We weren't married yet then) He also grew up with outdoor-only dogs, so indoor dogs was a new thing to him.
> But, in the three years that we've been together, he is now just as crazy as I am. A couple weeks ago I had this anxiety meltdown with fear that when we actually have kids I won't be able to give my dogs enough attention, or spend so much time on their diet. (notice I was afraid for the dogs and not the human kid! LOL) and his response was that he would rather spend double what we do to buy meat at the grocery store every single day before he would take the dogs off of raw. (My concern was all the time we spend packaging and thawing, and making time for it with a newborn.)
> It makes me proud when I hear him talk about raw and responsible dog ownership on his own accord. He is well trained. LMAO


as it should be...course with your dogs, they'll probably make a bed for the kid and you won't need a crib . they will take turns being watch dog and you will learn that braxton suddenly became smart enough to change diapers.

i also see no breakage of child labour laws and you can start him/her on the converyor belt, i'd say, as soon as they can walk....and clap their hands together.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

When I met my boyfriend, he though purina was the best food out there, I never even went into the whole ingredient discussion because I didnt want to be one of those food nazis. But he also doesent have a dog of his own at this time and I didnt think it was relevant to bring it up. But after seeing me feed "fancy" kibble, the topic naturally came up and he went into the full research mode and started doing a lot of reading on his own which is pretty great. He even helped me store 200 lbs of meat when I ran out of freezer space and now discusses the evils of low quality foods with his family and friends. It makes me pretty happy 

Little brown jug- its a tough situation, how long have you been together? I would think he'd at least try something different out of respect for you, but I know every relationship has a different dynamic. My second option would be to actually buy a bag of decent quality food for the dog (maybe something like totw thats not too expensive and has a decent protein content), at least for a month or so if it makes difference in dogs health, maybe he'll see the light of things. 
My own parents are sorta like that, they have a dog and 2 cats. I've been buying their food probably for the last 3-4 years now because I know that once they run out, my mom will buy a bag of whatever is the cheapest. Although I know with Indy (the dog), they might be little more careful since he has digestive issues and anything other then canidae gives him the runs. They love their animals, but they simply dont put as much emphasis on nutrition as I do even though they agree with my approach. They just think its too complicated to drive 10 extra mins to the feed store to pick up Totw and canidae. Its a bit of pain in the butt since I live 3 hours away, so I stock up on food and then bring it with me when I visit once every couple months. But I dont want those animals health going to hell just because it takes little more effort on my part.


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

My fiance is pretty sure raw is a BAD idea..im trying to work on it with him. He thinks she will get sick


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> A couple weeks ago I had this anxiety meltdown with fear that when we actually have kids I won't be able to give my dogs enough attention, or spend so much time on their diet. (notice I was afraid for the dogs and not the human kid! LOL)


Haha I was just saying yesterday that maybe I need to get pregnant so I can leave my job and spend more time at home with the pets... oh, and the baby! haha




Caty M said:


> My boyfriend is fine with it, but he also does none of the prep and feeding. He hasn't read or bothered to learn anything about it, though.. and I doubt that if we split up and he took Bishop, that he would keep feeding raw. He asked me a few days ago why I don't add rice or something as a filler to lower the cost.. and I'm like.. "I'm feeding raw to avoid all that!!"
> 
> When I first was researching raw before I got my dog and I didn't know what kind to feed, I told my boyfriend I was going to feed the dog barf, he totally misunderstood that :heh:


Yeah my husband is the same - I have always taken care of feeding both our pets (as well as him) so he's never really been concerned with it. When I told him I was changing Duke to raw, he was fine with it, but he doesn't care either way and hasn't learnt anything about it. The only things he knows are the things I've told him (on the odd occassion that he was listening when I told him haha). If for any reason we were no longer together and he had Duke, I'd be teaching him so he could keep it up haha he wouldn't get away with dry food thats for sure haha. Luckily I'll always be there to feed my babies properly  but yeah I'm pretty lucky in that he has absolutely no drive to challenge me when I get an idea like this - he trusts that I've done my research and know what I'm talking about lol


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

My husband has a very busy job and as I have done all the research and buying of raw food and he can see I am really into it, he is happy for me to do. We even just bought a small chest freezer for that purpose. I have talked to him and given him Tom Londsdale's book but not sure whether or not he has read in its entirety yet. He does see the sense in raw and can see the change in Stanley's coat since we adopted him 6 months ago. He is also happy for me to organise meals for the family etc as I am a stay athome mother who loves to cook! 
Gosh I do sound a bit old fashioned, but hey it works for us.


----------



## destinoscelgo (Sep 6, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Haha I was just saying yesterday that maybe I need to get pregnant so I can leave my job and spend more time at home with the pets... oh, and the baby! haha


Trust me you dont want that lol I'm 8 months pregnant and have been home for a month, which I thought would be wonderful, I would be able to work with my dogs better etc...well...i learned the hard way. Theres alot of work to do! lol Between that, preparing for the baby (which is alot >.<) and everything else Its been more stressful than not.

oh and to be on topic, I have a very specific way of raising my dogs, I prefer to crate and rotate them, I choose their diet, I manage their health, take them to the vet etc. 
He just yells at them when they do something stupid...but they dont respect him the same way as they do me, but I can understand why. lol


----------



## destinoscelgo (Sep 6, 2011)

Slayer Girl said:


> My fiance is pretty sure raw is a BAD idea..im trying to work on it with him. He thinks she will get sick


My boyfriend is a little wary of going to RAW but thats mostly because of cost, right now we are only prepared to put Raj on raw as of now due to him probably it being more beneficial to him.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

We are only on our second day of raw but with my boyfriend, Charlie, it hasn't been that bad. He is well aware I thoroughly research like a mad woman and trust my decision and choice of feeding raw. He was just conditioned like most of us that raw meat and bones are bad to feed your dogs...which caused him to have reservations at first. Don't get me wrong this slickster did come home with raw hamburger twice and claimed he couldn't find unenhanced chicken. After, he saw pics/video of Yogi eating his first raw meal...it was done. He really leaves it up to me since I'm the one who takes care of Yogi and he's the playmate. Also, I'm a little bit of a control freak and he prob says to himself whatever. 

I have found that most people I know...friends, family...are uneducated when it comes to their dog's nutrition and don't know any better. They listen to their vets and feed what kibble is recommended. True story, my sister's vet in Atlanta actually suggested Pedigree...


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

destinoscelgo said:


> My boyfriend is a little wary of going to RAW but thats mostly because of cost, right now we are only prepared to put Raj on raw as of now due to him probably it being more beneficial to him.


Where do you live? What do you feed your other dogs? It's usually (done correctly- buying from suppliers, etc) cheaper than a mid grade or top of the line food. It's more expensive than feeding Ol'Roy and probably the Costco brand food, but a HELL of a lot cheaper than Orijen.


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

I know it would be more cost efficient for us. If only my man and his family would LET UP. LoL They are sooooo scared of samonella and just about everything else imaginable. That she might start wanting to eat other animals...that she will bite someone..its sad really.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

might be worth getting your fella on this website, get him to read some people's success stories, or google the myth of raw feeding etc, try get him to see the other side of it. Feeding dogs meat won't do anything towards making them more aggressive.. I have absolutely no doubt that if I hurt myself and my dog smelled blood, he is NOT going to eat me haha

though, if you starve 9 dogs for two weeks, you might get eaten: Starving dogs attack and eat owner


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

I have him read with me often..will continue. just joined this site today so I am sure i can turn him around..the other more pit bull related stuff took awhile to drill into him. Lol. I guess raw will to.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Slayer Girl said:


> I know it would be more cost efficient for us. If only my man and his family would LET UP. LoL They are sooooo scared of samonella and just about everything else imaginable. That she might start wanting to eat other animals...that she will bite someone..its sad really.


Well my 10lb dog is pretty violent since starting raw... 









But I'm pretty sure she would be the exact same on kibble, haha. If it helps I am a slob and barely wash my hands after feeding them, don't wash their kennels more than once a week- unless Tess peed in hers, ugh. I am still alive, never gotten food poisoning except for that 7/11 hotdog.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Slayer Girl said:


> That she might start wanting to eat other animals...that she will bite someone..its sad really.


That is such an annoying and ignorant misconception! I actually had a client of mine pull her dog out of our Puppy Socialization hour at my facility when she learned there were raw fed dogs there, because they would eat her cutie patootie cockamaltichiweeniepoo thing since they had a taste for blood. LOL. I'm amazed at how stupid people can be. 

The bacteria issue is a common concern, and one that makes perfect sense to me. It really bothered me at first, but after a couple years of raw feeding, it's a non concern.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I am hoping that if me and my boyfriend ever split up that he will feed Bishop raw, still. He likes that Bishop is shiny and doesn't smell like a dog.

Bishop is his dog, Tessie is mine. :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Caty M said:


> I am hoping that if me and my boyfriend ever split up that he will feed Bishop raw, still. He likes that Bishop is shiny and doesn't smell like a dog.
> 
> Bishop is his dog, Tessie is mine. :smile:


If hubby and I ever split, I think I'd just have to die rather than think about how the dogs would be split up. 
TECHNICALLY Zailey, and Timber are "His" and Braxton, Mousse, Kola and Annie are "mine" but I can not fathom life without any of them, nor can I fathom any of them going back to processed crap for dinner.
It almost happened last year (all sorted out and stronger than ever now!!!!!) and he was prepared to go to court over Zailey.


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

I heard if you can get a decent pressure washer you can use ACV and water to spray the area down after feeding raw.

As for the eating little dog thing..im used to people thinking that. I have a pit bull, to most small dog owners that means that my dog sees their dog as a sandwich. In reality she is not DA at all so far and even if she were to be that way..it wouldnt be induced by raw.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Slayer Girl said:


> I heard if you can get a decent pressure washer you can use ACV and water to spray the area down after feeding raw.
> 
> As for the eating little dog thing..im used to people thinking that. I have a pit bull, to most small dog owners that means that my dog sees their dog as a sandwich. In reality she is not DA at all so far and even if she were to be that way..it wouldnt be induced by raw.


I had a woman scream at me for having my Great Dane off leash at a park and how I had no business bringing a dog "like that" around children. Her doxie was off leash, sitting under the bench she sat at. (Zailey was walking calmly beside me, her attention entirely on me.)

On our walk back, we passed her again, and her little dog came out of nowhere and bit Zailey's leg. 

And I was the one with Kujo, remember. :shocked:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I love the bully breeds but one of the reasons why I didn't get one when I was dog searching was the way people react to them. I sometimes walk the neighbors (she's a pit x ridgeback but she looks like an American bulldog, I guess), and people will cross the road when I come up. She's like 10 years old and just ignores everyone. I just feel like if I went to the offleash park people would really not want their dogs to play with mine, sometimes. I can kind of understand due to public misinformation but Danes?? Most people think they are pretty friendly. 

Now people just ask with my Italian greyhound if I ever feed my dog. :heh:

I guess I am kind of 'lucky' in a way that our dogs are really already split up between us- they each clearly prefer one of us. I hope we never split up but I feel that would make it easier. 

I don't think you'd need a pressure washer. Would you feed outside? When I feed outdoors I just toss their meat on the grass. Salmonella is everywhere- in the soil, in KIBBLE.. people make kibble out to be sterile when really it's not!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Caty M said:


> I can kind of understand due to public misinformation but Danes?? Most people think they are pretty friendly.


I think some people just have a general fear of BIG dogs. 
I notice this a LOT in our customers with maltishihchiweeniepoo type dogs that seem to think if their dog gets within 10 feet of a large breed dog it will surely be crushed and eaten alive. 
Some people don't seem to understand that no matter how little and fluffy their dog is...it is still a DOG and not a poor helpless little baby. 

**Im not saying that ALL owners of little dogs are like that! Shoot, I've had little dogs, and want a corgi again! Just something I've observed in a professional environment, and out and about with my dig dogs.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm fortunate in that my partner and I see pretty eye to eye. As far as I know (and we don't co-own any dogs so I'm not 100%) he and I don't have any major discrepancies.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Uh...when I found out Jon fed his dog raw when we first started dating I knew it was meant to be LOL  

We see eye to on nearly everything.


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

See..thats just not fair. LoL..your Dane didn't do a darn thing wrong. I think it is irresponsible though for pit owners or owners that dont have control of a dog to have it off leash ..ESPECIALLY at a dog park.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Slayer Girl said:


> See..thats just not fair. LoL..your Dane didn't do a darn thing wrong. I think it is irresponsible though for pit owners or *owners that dont have control of a dog to have it off leash* ..ESPECIALLY at a dog park.


Agreed. Entirely.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

PuppyPaws said:


> her cutie patootie cockamaltichiweeniepoo thing


I think I've seen them for sale here!! You know they cost extra because they are 'purebred' designers! 

Watch what you post......next thing you know there'll be one peeking out of Paris Hilton's purse on some NYC street!


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I take care of our dogs...I decide what to feed them, how much, when, what supplements, etc....I schedule all the necessary vet appointments for vaccines, spaying, etc. Brian goes along with me without a fight.
BUT-I'm sure if he had his way things would be alot different. The girls would be eating donuts for breakfast every day and drinking coffee. He thinks they're too skinny....I know without a doubt they would be overweight and fat if he had his way.
He is fine with me spending whatever I think is necessary for food and care. 
Java needed bilateral ACL surgeries last year. We took her to 2 ortho vets. The first ortho was almost $1400 cheaper than the second ortho. But I didn't like him. So we went with the second, more expensive surgeon. Brian was fine with my decision even though it cost us $1400 more...he trusts me when it comes to my dogs. He knows I wouldn't do anything like that without a good reason.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

chowder said:


> I think I've seen them for sale here!! You know they cost extra because they are 'purebred' designers!
> 
> Watch what you post......*next thing you know there'll be one peeking out of Paris Hilton's purse on some NYC street!*


Does she still exist? I had no idea.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Boyfriend feels the same way I do on the dogs with pretty much everything... he enjoys feeding raw and loves to watch the dogs eat.  Only thing we disagree on is corrections. He doesn't hit or hurt them but he'll raise his voice and give them a stern vocal correction for something that I don't think requires that kind of intensity. Could be me being sensitive, LOL... but I guess if that's our only issue we're doing pretty good!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Julie said:


> Boyfriend feels the same way I do on the dogs with pretty much everything... he enjoys feeding raw and loves to watch the dogs eat.  Only thing we disagree on is corrections. He doesn't hit or hurt them but he'll raise his voice and give them a stern vocal correction for something that I don't think requires that kind of intensity. Could be me being sensitive, LOL... but I guess if that's our only issue we're doing pretty good!


I tell my husband that too - louder doesn't make them mind better. I think it's not an on-purpose thing, just something in your brain that tells you they cant hear you so you have to talk louder. I explain to him that the dog could hear him whisper from 100 feet away, he's just ignoring him.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

MMM..Jesse didnt like the whole "raw idea" at first....but then...well we, I, got Rhett............Mr. Puppy Cannon Butt on anything and everything processed, but the Cannon Butt wasnt around on the times that he would have a raw meal...even something as rich as lamb!:wink: Then when i swapped him and Brody over fully, Brody("his" dog) stopped shedding nearly automatically....and Jesse was hooked!LOL




And as far as the "what would happen if we where to ever break up" thing....hmm....I would "let" him keep Leo and Brody.....and I would wait for the call begging me to come get the two brats!LOL (Now Leo *might* want to actually stay with Daddy....but Brody....na....he knows that Mommi is the reason that he eats like he does!LOL) But I would fight tooth, nail, and maybe some Jack Bauer thrown into the mix for my Rhett!!:wink:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> And as far as the "what would happen if we where to ever break up" thing....hmm....I would "let" him keep Leo and Brody.....and I would wait for the call begging me to come get the two brats!LOL (Now Leo *might* want to actually stay with Daddy....but Brody....na....he knows that Mommi is the reason that he eats like he does!LOL) But I would fight tooth, nail, and maybe some Jack Bauer thrown into the mix for my Rhett!!:wink:


Yeah see I think if it ever came down to it, I'd likely end up with both pets because I do all the caring for them haha Steven would certainly miss them like crazy, but he knows they thrive because of me :wink: he might fight for Nala because taking care of her is next to no work at all lol

Thankfully, it'll never come to that :thumb:


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ah, the joys of being single. Don't have to explain my decisions to anyone :biggrin: 

Well, okay, lets face it... people down here have a "general" viewpoint of dogs (positive dog training does NOT work.. yeah okay). So, whenever someone asks what I feed Harleigh or how I got her to walk nicely on leash (which she doesn't even do, so I'd hate to see their version of bad, LOL) or how I potty trained her, etc., they definitely voice their opinions. I seriously wonder if there are any other responsible dog owners in my town...


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> how I got her to walk nicely on leash (which she doesn't even do, so I'd hate to see their version of bad, LOL)


Haha I found it impossible to get Duke to walk nicely on a leash, he just gets way too overexcited and pulls me along, and it was ruining the walk for both of us. I ended up buying a harness and now he doesn't pull much at all  he doesn't walk by my side, he goes side to side all over the place sniffing everything, but hey, the walk is for him to get out and explore, why make him walk by my side and not look at anything? haha


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

We;ve only been together for a few months so not really long enough for any sort of change in habits. I don't expect him to make a massive turn around in a day nor to cancel out all his "bad habits" lol just give this way a shot and see that it will actually make a difference. Ya know? I picked up a bag of TOTW and some hip+joint pills, told him they were returns we couldn't sell as he doesn't like me buying him things and would have insisted on paying me back. 

He came over last night with a big bag of chicken fingers and cook the entire bag. I asked who he thought he was feeding.
"For me and the moose"
"Oh, did he not eat at home already?"
"He had a few mouthfuls of that kibble you gave me"
"So he's eaten... then why feed him again?"
"He's still hungry"
"If he were still hungry he would have eaten more kibble, no?"
"Yeah but he's still hungry"

Okie doke, topic change. Loves him and at least he's involved with the dogs unlike the last thing I dated who wouldn't even call my dogs by name nor even help me out when I was super sick and couldn't get out of bed. No instead I'd have to crawl down the stairs since I could barely walk and deal with the dogs while he sat on the computer all day. I figure in time he'll come around a little more.... hopefully.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Little Brown Jug said:


> Okie doke, topic change. Loves him and at least he's involved with the dogs unlike the last thing I dated who wouldn't even call my dogs by name nor even help me out when I was super sick and couldn't get out of bed. No instead I'd have to crawl down the stairs since I could barely walk and deal with the dogs while he sat on the computer all day. I figure in time he'll come around a little more.... hopefully.


Man. Glad you got rid of that guy. You can work on bad habits (like your current one) but you can't fix someone who makes you crawl around to feed the dogs.


----------



## destinoscelgo (Sep 6, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Where do you live? What do you feed your other dogs? It's usually (done correctly- buying from suppliers, etc) cheaper than a mid grade or top of the line food. It's more expensive than feeding Ol'Roy and probably the Costco brand food, but a HELL of a lot cheaper than Orijen.


I feed my dogs TOTW PS currently, Raj is the one i REALLY want to get onto raw because he has alot of issues with his stools etc. Willow seems to do good on everything and even though one day I would like to get her onto raw I want to make sure I can handle the change first (if that makes sense?) Raj weighs about 61 lbs and Willows about 35-40


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

destinoscelgo said:


> I feed my dogs TOTW PS currently, Raj is the one i REALLY want to get onto raw because he has alot of issues with his stools etc. Willow seems to do good on everything and even though one day I would like to get her onto raw I want to make sure I can handle the change first (if that makes sense?) Raj weighs about 61 lbs and Willows about 35-40


I cant even imagine having the dogs on different foods(ESPECIALLY such different foods!) :wacko: 
It would be FAR more stress and work then just putting both dogs on raw!:wink:


----------



## destinoscelgo (Sep 6, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I cant even imagine having the dogs on different foods(ESPECIALLY such different foods!) :wacko:
> It would be FAR more stress and work then just putting both dogs on raw!:wink:


lol yeah i was thinking about that as I was typing out my plan of attack on raw. I have to figure out the cost of everything first though and hope its comparable but I cant seem to find any place near me where I can get meat relatively cheap enough to make it worth it. Everything is so freakin expensive here =/


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

destinoscelgo said:


> lol yeah i was thinking about that as I was typing out my plan of attack on raw. I have to figure out the cost of everything first though and hope its comparable but I cant seem to find any place near me where I can get meat relatively cheap enough to make it worth it. Everything is so freakin expensive here =/


Where are you from? There are SOO many raw feeders, its hard to imagine that you couldnt find either a supplier for just you or have someone to buy with!:biggrin:


----------



## destinoscelgo (Sep 6, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Where are you from? There are SOO many raw feeders, its hard to imagine that you couldnt find either a supplier for just you or have someone to buy with!:biggrin:


Im from Long Island and I hope Im just looking in the wrong places lol


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> I think some people just have a general fear of BIG dogs.
> I notice this a LOT in our customers with maltishihchiweeniepoo type dogs that seem to think if their dog gets within 10 feet of a large breed dog it will surely be crushed and eaten alive.
> Some people don't seem to understand that no matter how little and fluffy their dog is...it is still a DOG and not a poor helpless little baby.
> 
> **Im not saying that ALL owners of little dogs are like that! Shoot, I've had little dogs, and want a corgi again! Just something I've observed in a professional environment, and out and about with my dig dogs.


My guys are all under 12 lbs and believe me, sometimes I fear for the big dog WAY more around a couple of mine. Toby can be a real ass if any dog gets in his space and one of my best friends has a Presa that is HUGE. We used to work together (doggie daycare) and she would bring him to work sometimes on Sundays. He was always scared of Toby so I'd have to scold my badass Chihuahua from bullying the Presa. So occasionally I do have to run to my little dog's aid. But it's because he's an idiot and thinks he can start AND finish a fight with a Presa. Not likely.... :wacko:
My hubby is totally onboard with raw feeding now but was pretty unsure in the beginning. I did all the research and do all the prep but after seeing how great they're all doing he's really gotten into it. That makes me very happy! :smile:


----------

